# Simple Sunning Enclosure



## Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

I made a new sunning enclosure to be used on my lawn and thought I'd show it. All you have to do is buy three 2x8 boards, cut one roughly in half, and screw the ends together. I got really fancy and did a center support beam too, but that isn't necessary. I like to have my small tortoises covered so I also put a wire top on it. My yard is completely chemical free and has dandelion, two types of plantain, burr clover, and some occasional sow thistle also pops up now and then. I move this pen around the yard as they graze down the good stuff. I think this size, 4x8', would work well for any tortoise under 5 or 6".

The temperature on the day of these pics was only mid to low 80s, so my makeshift shade apparatus was fine. It should be noted that tortoises could easily over heat in an enclosure like this without much better shade or an underground retreat on a hot summer day. On this day, ground temps in full sun were only 80-82 in the grass here, and carapace temps never got hotter than the low 90s even for the baskers. I recommend checking and monitoring the temps closely in any outdoor enclosure, especially the first few times you use it, or any time there is a change in the weather.

I just find this an easy way to get some sun, grazing and exercise for smaller sized tortoises that spend most of their day inside.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 24, 2014)

Perfect Tom!!
Nice pool


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice! Is that a watering can????


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice and easy! Love it!


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Very nice! Is that a watering can????



Yes. We've had it for years. The big one is too heavy for my daughter, so we got her that small chameleon one. I can't remember where we got it.


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2014)

I like the pens and the pool. Have you turned that pool over as your large sulcata enclosure now I bet they would like to spend their days swimming in it
Your daughter has grown quite a bit from the first pic I seen of her, back in probably 2011. 
Is that also tort food growing inside the pool area? I think that's where I would have to stop you


----------



## Liz27 (Aug 6, 2015)

I feel like I remember from an ad I saw that you are in Cbad also?! I need some good pesticide free plants/food for my new baby!


----------



## mchong9606 (Aug 6, 2015)

Great simple set up Tom. I have something similar as well that I move around the yard. Something anyone can do with basic tools and low cost.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Tom, can you spare a narrative of the planters inside the pool fence or remind me of a previous post about them?


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Aug 8, 2015)

would the torts have any chance to burrow out? Or are they too young to do that/not have the strength?


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 8, 2015)

Very simple but very practical. Thank you for sharing it yo us.


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes i am going to make one. Btw i want your yard.... give it to me


----------

